# Lung Biopsy



## Dove (Oct 10, 2006)

My DH ( of 52 years this thanksgiving day ) is going in tomorrow at 8:30 AM Pacific time for a Lung Biopsy to see what the mass is that the CT Scan found. Please keep us in your thoughts...again..Marge


----------



## pdswife (Oct 10, 2006)

prayers, hugs, smiles and good thoughts to you and hubby!!!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 10, 2006)

Dear Marge,

I'll be saying a special prayer for you and Paul tonight. I know what you're going thru. My very favorite Uncle is going thru the same thing. He has had many, many tests done and it's still inconclusive as to what that mass is on his lung. I send a big hug across the sea to you, dear. Be strong.

With Warm Aloha. Linda


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 10, 2006)

Our thoughts are with you and DH, Dove.


----------



## silentmeow (Oct 10, 2006)

My thought and prayers are with you and your family.  These next hours are going to seem like months.  Suzanne


----------



## Buck (Oct 10, 2006)

You are both in our prayers.

Buck and Katie E.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 10, 2006)

_Marge,_
_Thoughts, and prayers coming to you. Wish there were more I could do. Hold on to all the good thoughts. You are both loved._

_kadesma_


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 10, 2006)

All my very best wishes to you. Keep thinking positive.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

My prayers and hugs are with you both, Marge.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 10, 2006)

Marge, you & Paul are both in my thoughts & prayers!


----------



## Dove (Oct 10, 2006)

We went through this a couple of years ago. they saw 3 nodules and renoved the upper left third of his lung. They don't know what they were.. Last July it was clear..he continues to loose weight so another CT  two weeks ago shows a mass. ( He use to be 165 and now fully clothed he is 115.


----------



## middie (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh Dove please don't ask twice. I will be thinking and praying for you.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 10, 2006)

Prayers going up Marge!  Tell Paul we're thinking of him and praying.


----------



## Dove (Oct 10, 2006)

You all are right her when I need you. Thank you.Dove


----------



## bullseye (Oct 10, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> My DH ( of 52 years this thanksgiving day ) is going in tomorrow at 8:30 AM Pacific time for a Lung Biopsy to see what the mass is that the CT Scan found. Please keep us in your thoughts...again..Marge



My best thoughts and hopes for you and DH, Marge.  It's tough times, when we have to go through this with our loved ones.  Keep the faith and I'm sure we all hope all turns out well.

Mick


----------



## amber (Oct 10, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband tonight.  Very scary indeed.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 11, 2006)

Thinking of you and your husband. Hope everything goes as you would wish.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 11, 2006)

[[[[[[[[[[[[[Marge and Paul]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]

Will say a prayer for you tonight.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 11, 2006)

Bear's thoughts and prayers and mine too are with Paul and you!!!!!  I'll say an extra special prayer tonight!


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 11, 2006)

You and your DH are in my prayers and thoughts. Hugs and strength coming your way.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 11, 2006)

Huge prayers and hugs are coming your way from here, too, Marge.  You know we love you and Paul!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 11, 2006)

You are in my thoughts and prayers Dove.


----------



## Dove (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi again..We went in to the hospital as planned. The doctor did another CT scan and decided that she would have to go to deep for a biopsy so now we have to go to another doctor tomorrow and take the films. A Pulmonary Doctor this time.thanks for all your support.marge


----------



## jennyema (Oct 12, 2006)

More prayers, hugs and crossed fingers, my friend.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 12, 2006)

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.

Katie E and Buck


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 12, 2006)

Thinking of you both.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 12, 2006)

_Marge,_
_we will all be with you tomorrow, not in body but in our hearts and thoughts...Many prayers._

_kadesma_


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 12, 2006)

Marge & Paul; You know how I feel already.  My prayers are for you both.  I hope everything turns out well.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 12, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers will be with you tomorrow.  Take great care and remember that we'll all be here for you.

Sharon


----------



## Sandyj (Oct 12, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are there for you both, and I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.
Sandyj


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Marge*

My prayers are with you and your hubby - each morning I saw a prayer for me and my friends and tomorrow morning I will say a prayer for you and your husband.

Think positive and I know that God is watching over you both.


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 12, 2006)

The Lord will be with you always-- you both are in all our prayers.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 12, 2006)

Dove I hope everything went ok for your hbby.

My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## corazon (Oct 13, 2006)

You and Mr Dove are in my thoughts.  Hope it all went well.


----------



## Dove (Oct 13, 2006)

Saw the Pulmonary Doc today..the CD I picked up yesterday of the CT Scan was useless to him. He is going to have to go to the hospital and view the films. While there Paul asked about the groves (indentions) on the top of his head. So today at 3 PM we go in for a brain scan. On the 17 th we go back to the hospital for the Bronchoscopy. He is down to 106 pounds with clother and a jacket on. Not good...he was 165 -170 before all this started. Marge


----------



## licia (Oct 13, 2006)

Marge, I'm hoping the best for you and dh.  Also that the doctors will know the right thing to do shortly.  Saying a prayer for you both.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 13, 2006)

{{{{{{Marge}}}}}}  I will call you over the weekend.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 13, 2006)

Marge,
   Will put both you and Paul on our prayer list.  Keeping you both and your doctors in our hearts and prayers.

Katie and Buck


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 13, 2006)

Keep your chin up Dove, we'll help you through this...


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 13, 2006)

I will continue to pray for you both - know that we are all here  for you.


----------



## Ellen (Oct 13, 2006)

All the very best to you both during this dreadful trial.  Kindest regards, Dale.


----------



## tntvermilion (Oct 13, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers to you and your hubby.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 13, 2006)

Im praying grandma.   My heart is with you. All my best.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Marge - my prayers are with you and your family especially your husband - I will think good thoughts and as I always say "Take One Day At A Time." 

This must be a very difficult time for you and just remember that we all are saying prayers for you and your hubby.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 13, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your hubby.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 14, 2006)

Continued prayers for you & Paul! {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 14, 2006)

Thinking of you still.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 14, 2006)

Marge......my thoughts and prayers are with all of you during this time.  Stay strong my friend!  Prayers continue.


----------



## Dove (Oct 14, 2006)

One day at a time..Love you all


----------



## Dove (Oct 14, 2006)

You guys are the best ever..


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 14, 2006)

Continued prayers for you and Paul, Marge!! Love and hugs to you both!!


----------



## Dove (Oct 17, 2006)

The Bronchoscopy was done today. Both our sons were with me ..thank goodness Dr. did find out that the mass is a Tumor. In a week we will know more but he feels that it is Cancer..because of the weight loss.


----------



## amber (Oct 17, 2006)

I am so sorry Dove.  Will they operate to remove the tumor?  At the end stages of my fathers life (he was diabetic, and heart conditions), he developed lung cancer after twenty years of being a non- smoker.  They removed part of his lobe I believe. Is this an option for your husband?  Sometimes it's chemo, sometimes radiation, sometimes surgery.  What are his options at this point?

I hope my message did not sound insensitive Marge.  My father died from complications from diabetes and heart disease, not from lung cancer. He was just one of the unfortunate ones that had every possible organ disease one can imagine.  Your husband has a good chance of overcoming this, and so I hope you and your family keep a postive mind about this and explore all options.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree, Texas. You and Paul and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 17, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> The Bronchoscopy was done today. Both our sons were with me ..thank goodness Dr. did find out that the mass is a Tumor. In a week we will know more but he feels that it is Cancer..because of the weight loss.



My best thoughts coming your way, Dove. I know what the waiting is like.  When the waiting is done, I really hope and expect you will have a positive, relieved post for us.


----------



## corazon (Oct 17, 2006)

We are all thinking of you and Mr Dove.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 17, 2006)

_Marge,_
_all thoughts and many many prayers for you and Paul..Keep you chin up Marge..We love you._
_kadesma_


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 17, 2006)

The Bear's thoughts and my thoughts are with you and Paul!!!!!  He sends his love.  He was really humbled by Paul when we met - he still speaks very highly of him!!!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 18, 2006)

You both are in our prayers and will be added to our area prayer chains.  *I* know prayer works.  We love you both.​


----------



## Anne (Oct 18, 2006)

*I'm sorry you're having to go through such a bad time.  My thoughts will be with you and with your husband.*


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 18, 2006)

Dove, you have many thoughts, prayers and hugs flowing your way....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 18, 2006)

I too send my thoughts of cmpassion for both you and Paul.  And I will pray that all will be well.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Oct 18, 2006)

My thoughts & prayers are still with you all Marge! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2006)

i'm sorry i missed this thread before marge.

of course you're in my thoughts and prayers. be strong for dh, knowing we're here any time you need support.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 18, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers continue and always will Marge.  Having gone through (with my mom) what you are going through I know how scared you are right now....my heart goes out to Paul, you and all your family.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 18, 2006)

Marge, I'm still praying for you and Paul, too.  I'm so sorry that your family is going through this.  We're here for you whenever you need us and love you lots!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 18, 2006)

Prayers on the way to you and your family. Bless you all.


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 18, 2006)

Marge, lots and lots of hugs and prayers coming your way - you and your DH are in my thoughts.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 18, 2006)

You're in my thoughts and prayers Dove.  For anyone who would like to....(I hope it's ok to post this here...if not...I'm sorry)...you can use this link to "light a candle".  

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng

I'm lighting one for you Dove!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 19, 2006)

Thinking about you and your husband, Dove.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 19, 2006)

So sorry to hear about this, Marge. We have been away and I'm just catching up. Thoughts, hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Sandyj (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm sorry I missed your update to this thread, Dove, and also sorry to hear that you're having to go through this tough time...my thoughts and prayers continue to be with you and your husband and family. Sandyj


----------



## jennyema (Oct 19, 2006)

You, Paul and your family have been in my thoughts and prayers.  Please know that you DC family is there for you.  [[[[[[HUGS]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## RMS (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm sending prayers your way too!


----------

